# "Big Cat" Catfishing Tournament on Lake Hartwell



## weathermantrey

I just wanted to invite everyone to join a weekly catfishing tournament on lLake Hartwell.  We hold it every Saturday night from 8pm until 3am.  Once a month we have all night tournaments from 8pm until 8 am. The next all nighter is May 23rd.  

The cost to enter is 35 bucks.  We normally have around a dozen or so boats in it every weekend.  The tournament lets out from 12 mile recreation park in Clemson, SC.  You can trailor up and go to different parts of the lake if you would like.  

If you have any more questions just post them on this thread and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Grand Slam

Big Cats. Mmmmmmm. My partner Ol' Buckmaster is a catfishing fool. We may just have a little something for ya'll. What are the rules and regs?


----------



## weathermantrey

Rules:

There's no rod limit.

Trot lines, jugs, or any kind of set lines are not allowed.

You can have as many people on your boat as you want.

It's a 5 fish limit. Dead fish only get half their weight counted.

There will be 18 tournaments this year. If you fish in at least 9 of the tournaments, you'll qualify to fish in the fish off at the end of the summer. 5 dollars of everyone's entry fee from each tournament goes into the fish off pot at the end of the year. So if you fish at least 9 tournaments you'll qualify to fish in the final tournament for a huge pot!

The tournament normally pays out 2 places. If we have more than 12 boats we also pay out 3rd place. There is also a big fish pay out.

On a good night it normally takes 50 to 70lbs to win first place. On a bad night sometimes as little as 20lbs will take home first prize. Last week it only took 23lbs to win. The weekend before that it took 79lbs.

That's everything I can think of right now. Please feel free to ask more questions. If you need directions or want more detailed info just send me a pm and I'll give you my phone number.


----------



## weathermantrey

Here are some pictures from past tournaments.


----------



## weathermantrey

A few more...


----------



## TigerGalLE

ttt


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Looks like fun!!!


----------



## weathermantrey

ttt


----------



## catfish1083

i may have to come up for one of those tourneys just keep us posted about them! and good luck with them


----------



## weathermantrey

We have moved our blast off location for the second half of the summer.  We are now blasting off from broyles rec. area at 8pm.  Broyles is located more on the lower end of the lake just below I-85.


----------

